# erie outing? anyone interested



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

one more time
anyone interested

pick two days that you might be interested in-put them below

we can work out any other details-how we could run a tourny-and rules and where we leave from if we get interest


----------



## Big Bob (Mar 19, 2003)

I will be fishing out of Monroe 5-31-03 on a charter and 6-1-03 on my own. I will be on 68 on 6-1. I should be on the fish, any one want to come down give me a shout on 68. I will be launching out of Sterling State Park.

Thight lines......


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I will be there this weekend too. I will be on ch 71 though. 68 and 69 are way too busy. Call for genuine raft.I would love to meet up with a few from the site.I will be staying at the marina at the entrance to sterling( right off the steel wall with the huge white building) I will be fishing fri and sat all day, and morning only on sun!
Sounds like we'll be cleanin lots of eyes the way they are gettin em now!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

almost forgot, the 14th of june sounds good to me, just throwin it out there! I may be looking for a crewmember, depends on the date, and port!


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

If anyone has room for a newbie (to boat fishing) let me know. I wouldn't mind some of those tasty eyes. I've caught them on the river before but need to get this lake itch off I've had for a while now.

Zob


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i don't have a boat, but if someone needs a deckhand, i'm there. I'll get the beverages and chip in my share for the other expenses. if its gonna be on a sat. though i'm gonna need a little heads up (stupid work, trying to close the fly shop on sat. so i can have a normal weekend like the rest of yas  )

Steve


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

I would be interested if someone has an open seat. I am good to go for just about any weekend.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm good for the 14th as well, weekends of the 21st and the 28th are no good for me. One more thing to think about, the MWT is launching out of Bolles Harbor on the 21st and the 22nd of June, me and a couple of other members will be fishing that tourney and my sons (1shot) graduation party is the 28th of June.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

15th,21st,28th or 29th would be good for me. If not no problem, majority rules.

Opps, the 15th is fathers day. Might not be good.


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

I'd be interested. If anybody has room for 1 more let me know. I would be willing to help with cost. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

eyebuster -you are the source

what about other launches also-

bolles-sterling or lake erie metro

seems like we could get enough


rules?

big fish(walleye)
heaviest 10 fish?

we are open to any ideas and news(info about other tournies and launches)


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I guess the launches are up in the air, Lake Erie Metro Park would probably suit us the best as it would have a place to go for a little get together afterwards, easy access to the river and the lake, down side is that it is quite a run from there to breast bay/stoney pointe area to fish and it's shallow. Sterling state is open but that is all just the ramp and nothing else, as far as I know at this point. Bolles Harbor is the nicest launch in my opinion but again no where to go afterwards and Luna pier, not the greatest launch in the world and not much in the way of parking. So I guess it will be what is everyone comfortable with as far as a launch goes and what we plan on doing, if anything afterwards, ie. fish fry? a couple of sodas? shooting the breeze? Do we want to fish and then go somewhere else to relax and cook some fish or whatever I'm in.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I may have an extra seat or two in the rig, depends on what family members are going. The only one that would go anyway would be 1shot, he's pretty busy chasing the opposite gender at this point to go fishing with his pops TO BE 18 AGIAN, I DON'T THINK I COULD HANDLE IT.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

I will be going there wheneever, and wherever possible!!! I know the hot spots for everything, perch esppessialy, and smallies, eyes, pike, gills, crappie, steelhead, salmon, stergeon, etc. I can show you everyone of them, in my boat, launch at lake erie metro, and i can show you where to go!!!


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

there are salmon in lk erie?


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'd be interested in going depending on what day it is. My boat is only a 16' runabout so I'm not too sure about it on Erie Does fine on LSC, but erie is a whole another animal. No prefernce for a date, it's all a crapshoot with my schedule anyway!


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

I would be in for that outing too. Depending if I could get my first mate (my wife) to give up her fishing pole I may have room in my boat for one person. I think the Metro Park would be a great place to meet afterwards. It is a little bit of a run to get to Stoney or Breast Bay (20 minutes or so depending on the waves and type of boat). As far as the depth over at the launch, I was there over the weekend and saw somebody launch a 32ft Fountain  I'm sure if he could launch that a fishing boat would not be a problem. There is one other possibility, maybe we could see if some people could launch out of the marina. That is where I keep my boat. It still is part of the metro park. Generally they dont let the public launch on the weekends, but if we had a few people interested, maybe I could talk to the ladies at the marina and explain what we are doing and maybe they would let us launch a few boats from there. By launching out of the marina it would cut about 10 minutes off the water and depth would not be an issue. You still would be about 2 minutes from the picnic area. We could carpool people to where ever we would meet. It would be ideal IF we could get permission to launch on the weekends. I will be going to the marina tomorrow I will check.


----------



## 1fife (May 7, 2001)

check out the marina-good to trya and cover all basis


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Jeremy,

Lk. Erie does have salmon. We get small runs of Kings and Cohos every year and I have seen a pic of a pink caught at Flat Rock.

If you guys have this on a Sunday, I might be able to attend.


----------



## jeremy L (Sep 19, 2002)

WOW, I never knew that, i thought all the kings caught down there came from Lk huron. I always thought Lk erie got too warm in summer to support a salmon pop. Thats interesting.


----------

